
The Case for Pull Rebase - megakemp
https://megakemp.com/2019/03/20/the-case-for-pull-rebase/
======
HelloNurse
I've got used to a slight variant: staging and stashing my latest changes,
pulling (with no merge, since changes are gone) and reapplying the stash.
Repeatable until I'm ready to make a commit and push it.

~~~
barberousse
You're either really mentally disciplined or have your gitconfig and scripts
setup

~~~
HelloNurse
Not really, I only have a trivial shell script to pull from about 160 mostly
quiescent repositories.

When a pull fails, I use SourceTree to review modified files (which, for
technical reasons, are mostly spurious tool-made harmless changes that should
be discarded but are usually included in commits and conflicting).

Discarding, staging and stashing files and then applying a stash are
particularly convenient operations with the SourceTree client (much better
than merging or rebasing), and avoiding extra commits is a major advantage.

------
Svoka
TL;DR: Use `git pull -r`

This is it. This is whole article.

~~~
megakemp
There is more to it than that. Did you know about `git pull --rebase=merges`
as well?

